
Lenovo Just Released a New Laptop That Beats the MacBook on Basically Everything - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2015/05/04/lenovo_s_13_inch_lavie_z_laptop_is_lighter_than_a_macbook_has_multiple_ports.html?wpisrc=obnetwork
======
akhalr
Bait and switch title. Most of the comparisons in the article are contrived
because the laptops being compared are very different types of machines. Even
so, the article itself lists quite a few areas where the new laptop doesn't
come close to beating the Macbook (e.g. battery life). All that is followed by
the admission "I also haven't tested the LaVie Z in person, so it could be a
crappy computer, who knows".

~~~
ratfacemcgee
it really is a terrible article. "To pack it all in, the Lenovo laptop is
thicker than the MacBook. Apple's offering is 0.52 inches at its thickest,
whereas the LaVie Z is 0.67 inches at its thickest point. _But still._ "

"The LaVie Z is currently shipping for $1,500 or $1,700 depending on which
model you get, compared with the MacBook, which is priced at $1,300 or
$1,600."

"Lenovo only estimates six hours of battery life for the LaVie Z...Apple
estimates nine hours for its new MacBooks."

"Even if the MacBook is a superior product, it's not way out in front like the
MacBook Air was."

